# Snake game in Kontakt



## willbedford (Oct 28, 2017)

I made Snake in Kontakt.


Feel free to waste some time - https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2j3g51oj6l5mfi/Snek.zip?dl=0

Enjoy


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 28, 2017)

Hehe, good to have some fun every once in a while.

Reminds me of the almost old programmer meme:
Make a Kontakt Port of the game Doom. (For thos uninitiated - Doom has been ported to pretty much everything, from GameBoy to fridges)


----------



## P.N. (Oct 28, 2017)

Great stuff.

I'd like to request:

- Modding ability (including Hi-res texture packs)
- Online multiplayer
- Rumble support?


Cheers,
Paulo.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 28, 2017)

This is great. Would you mind uploading your Sublime Text file? I'm trying to learn what you did (which I assume is okay, since you didn't password protect the script) but reading through this many lines without proper formatting (since I copied straight from Kontakt) is a doozy.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 28, 2017)

Nevermind, realized I could use "indent pasted code" in the KScript Editor then copy over to Sublime.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 29, 2017)

Haha that's cool. I did this a couple of a months ago in HISE. I think it must be much harder in Kontakt with it's less than wonderful graphics capabilities though, well done!


----------



## HardyP (Oct 31, 2017)

is the snakes' tempo adjustable by host bpm...?


----------



## AdamAlake (Nov 1, 2017)

How long till we can expect loot boxes in the game?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 9, 2017)

willbedford said:


> I made Snake in Kontakt.
> 
> 
> Feel free to waste some time - https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2j3g51oj6l5mfi/Snek.zip?dl=0
> ...




How many velocity layers and round robins? And do robins eat snakes or the other way around?


----------

